# Nursing Dogue de Bordeux Stolen



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Reposting this from an FB post that I have seen, this is the link.

Content of post:
**********PLEASE HELP *********

Dogue de bordeaux bitch 4 years old stole out of the garden 8.30 pm saturday night

in dudley we are devastated she has a litter of pups that she is still feeding so please if any one knows any thing get in touch

she is microchiped


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

She is now back safe and well with her babies


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank goodness that was lucky! Had she been stolen or lost? X


----------

